# How can someone be so cruel? Sad puppy story.



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

People never cease to amaze me. I hope they throw the book at this guy.
Salem City man beat pit bull puppy so severely dog had to be euthanized, NJSPCA officials allege | NJ.com


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think anyone will ever understand these people.

About 6-7 years ago, I was at a neighbors house playing with my dogs in her yard (we had no yard and she allowed us to bring the dogs over to play in her big yard). I heard a puppy squeal and my dogs went running to the fence line between her yard and the one next door. The 17 year old boy kicked a cockapoo puppy. He had a ball bat in his hand as if he was going to swing. I jumped the fence and picked up the puppy and asked him what the hell his problem was. He said they got a weim puppy and it didnt like the cockapoo, so he was going to kill it and burry it in the back yard. I told him it was wrong and told him I was takeing the dog. They were glad i was going to take her and gave me her "ckc" papers and in "puppy info" packet from petland. They had bought the dog for $1500 two weeks prior to this. I called the cops and APL. nothing ever came of it. I will never understand their logic. But the puppy was vet checked, spayed and rehomed where she is still loved to this day


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I don't think anyone will ever understand these people.
> 
> About 6-7 years ago, I was at a neighbors house playing with my dogs in her yard (we had no yard and she allowed us to bring the dogs over to play in her big yard). I heard a puppy squeal and my dogs went running to the fence line between her yard and the one next door. The 17 year old boy kicked a cockapoo puppy. He had a ball bat in his hand as if he was going to swing. I jumped the fence and picked up the puppy and asked him what the hell his problem was. He said they got a weim puppy and it didnt like the cockapoo, so he was going to kill it and burry it in the back yard. I told him it was wrong and told him I was takeing the dog. They were glad i was going to take her and gave me her "ckc" papers and in "puppy info" packet from petland. They had bought the dog for $1500 two weeks prior to this. I called the cops and APL. nothing ever came of it. I will never understand their logic. But the puppy was vet checked, spayed and rehomed where she is still loved to this day


Whatttt, they were going to kill a puppy because they got another puppy! Wow... people are sick. And for a 17 year old to even think of killing an animal is just messed up!

And the article about the pitbull puppy is so sad, how can anyone get angry at an 8 week old puppy? I hope they send him to prison


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I will never understand people like that, sometimes its a lack of education, or a mental condition, but often times you cant blame either one of those and realize that we live in a screwed up society where there are a lot of extreme opposites. I think these people if you could call them that, should be castrated so they never pass on their genes to anyone else.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> I will never understand people like that, sometimes its a lack of education, or a mental condition, but often times you cant blame either one of those and realize that we live in a screwed up society where there are a lot of extreme opposites. I think these people if you could call them that, should be castrated so they never pass on their genes to anyone else.


I also think they should be subjected to what they made the animal endure.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

My mum was just reading me a story about a guy who, after unsuccessfully trying to gas a bitch and her puppies, took a nail gun and drove nails into the bitch's skull and one puppy, and then dumped them by the side of a road. The one puppy died, the bitch lived.

The guy got 2 years probation.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Funny you should post this. On my local news today some guy walked up to a lady's house and shot her pitbull in the back. Poor guy, Look at his face.

McKeesport officer witnesses man shoot dog; Dog survives | www.wpxi.com

I had a heck of a time finding this story online. There was also a shiba Inu shot today that didn't make it. 


I HATE PEOPLE. You have to prove to me that you are not worth diliking or distrusting. i usually end up liking animal people though. It seems that people who really love animals tend to be good people.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Stories like this breaks my heart. I also feel that 18 months in prison isn't enough.. I will never understand the people that can hurt innocent animals.


----------

